# This is getting interesting



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't watch the video currently. Anyone care to paraphrase what is "interesting"?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Can't watch the video currently. Anyone care to paraphrase what is "interesting"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Another confused anti-gun citizen making a short barreled rifle from an AR with a chop saw. She's being looked at by ATF.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

She won't get any charges. First she's a liberal. Second she cut through the gas return tube so that won't work. 
The weapon will be confiscated an that'll be the end

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Crap!! I wanted to see her perp walked!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Another confused anti-gun citizen *WHO IS RUNNING FOR CONGRESS* making a short barreled rifle from an AR with a chop saw. She's being looked at by ATF.


Fify.



deserth3 said:


> .....Second she cut through the gas return tube so that won't work...............


It will no longer cycle. _It will still fire_. Pop in a full mag, pull back on the charging handle, per it on FIRE and pull the trigger. It will go BANG. Pull the charging hand again, and you're ready to go BANG again. She converted it from a semi-auto to a bolt action.



deserth3 said:


> .....The weapon will be confiscated an that'll be the end..............


Apparently, she turned it over to the local constabulatory right after committing the felony. She's now claiming it didn't work _before_ lopping of the evil, bullet-vomiting monster.

What I find interesting is, per her own words, her family used guns for, and I will quote her here: "....for hunting, for protection and recreation". But somehow the AR-15 in front of her is somehow going to corrupt her.

I wonder if she's going to take her mini-van down to the scrap yard and have it crushed in order to prevent drunk driving fatalities.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.
> 
> Apparently, she turned it over to the local constabulatory right after committing the felony. She's now claiming it didn't work _before_ lopping of the evil, bullet-vomiting monster.
> 
> ...


I think she should get her uterus removed, to prevent orphaned children around the world. And, lop off her husbands pecker, to prevent rape.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Deebo said:


> I think she should get her uterus removed, to prevent orphaned children around the world. And, lop off her husbands pecker, to prevent rape.


How about having her brain removed to prevent brain cancer?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Crap!! I wanted to see her perp walked!


I'd rather see her resist arrest.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> I'd rather see her resist arrest.


That is way better. What was I thinking?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She probably thinks she made the world a safer place. Mallard for Congress? Mallard for Rehab.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That cow, Karen Mallard, what an idiot! And what about her wussy husband! :vs_laugh:


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How about having her brain removed to prevent brain cancer?


She has a brain?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

She is just showboating. Running for office on gun control agenda. That's all, nothing interesting at all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stupid bitch will probably get elected.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> She is just showboating. Running for office on gun control agenda. That's all, nothing interesting at all.


And her campaign funds paid for the gun so they didn't loose the money.

That is IF it was really her husbands to begin with.

Great commercial for liberals.


----------

